# not one that prays much but I appreciate your prayers!



## LLbean

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​Tomorrow is my egg retrieval and I have been very positive about it all and relaxed yet for some reason today I woke up kind of worried.

This is our last IVF attempt and I need all the help we can get. We need the eggs to have improved dramatically!

For some stupid reason today I am in my "could have, should have, would have" mode...thinking there was more I could have done...but frankly other than losing weight (and I am a size 12) I don't know what else.

I will be lighting a candle for whatever that may do and hope for the best. Won't know until the 21st if any made it and passed
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​


----------



## Jax41

LL, all my thoughts, love and prayers are with you and your little eggys tomorrow. I can only imagine what a huge day this must be for you but know that we're all here cheering you on :yipee:, c'mon little eggys you can do it!!:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Girl and I won't know how many passed (if any) until 5 days later!!!! Ugh it's killing me today for some reason


----------



## Garnet

Lots of best wishes and prayers for you LL! This will turn out great for you!!
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Garnet :D


----------



## Garnet

Oh I forgot to say : Bring on the TWINS...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Babes I am praying for you with all my heart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

LOL Garnet...at this point I just want one but to be a good one LOL...twins would be a blessing too but I will take what I can get ;-)

Honestly if I could have one at a time it would be best...the only reason I was hoping for twins is because of hubby saying it will only be One pregnancy for us and that is it


----------



## Elski

Soooo keeping absolutely everything crossed for you!!! xx


----------



## Sus09

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

prayers from this side of the pond for you LL...I think you did amazing, taking all those supplements, the acu etc and I'm sure it will all be great!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you Peacebaby

I did meditate a bit today...not as long as I would have liked as my Puppy likes to bark at any little thing that moves LOL but I still think it did some good.


----------



## Conina

Praying so hard for you and your little eggies LL. You've done everything you could possibly do and I know those twins are on their way xxx


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Conina...wow already 13 weeks!!! How awesome!!!


----------



## Conina

Yep, it's flying by!! 14 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​Tomorrow is my egg retrieval and I have been very positive about it all and relaxed yet for some reason today I woke up kind of worried.
> 
> This is our last IVF attempt and I need all the help we can get. We need the eggs to have improved dramatically!
> 
> For some stupid reason today I am in my "could have, should have, would have" mode...thinking there was more I could have done...but frankly other than losing weight (and I am a size 12) I don't know what else.
> 
> I will be lighting a candle for whatever that may do and hope for the best. Won't know until the 21st if any made it and passed
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​

Sending all kinds of good juju your way! :flower:

Love, light & all the other mushy stuff! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Lots of Prayer for you and your eggs! You will do just great! 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

praying for you babes. xxxxx


----------



## TessieTwo

Good luck LL, fingers crossed for you and lots of :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thinking of you today gorgeous LL and hoping there are some super eggies and everything goes brilliantly :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Prayers, thoughts and love xxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'm excited for you LL, i'll be thinking of you today and i've recently taken up a bit of praying myself - you'll be in them today lovely. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AnnaLaura

I'm thinking of you. I just know all will go well. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

LL where are you???? Need an update!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Heading home.. 10 retrieved. Keep praying for their health now please :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; for healty ones! and top quality ones:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

LL you are in my prayers and am sending tons of positive energy and love your way, after all love makes all things happen :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and everything x'd for you


----------



## Jax41

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 10 hugs for 10 eggs LL, they have to be good or else :growlmad: Did you have to go through big needles too? :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Praying for you LL....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

C'mon eggies, fertilize and be healthy:hugs: I have to think all you've done over the past three months have made a huge impact:thumbup:You really have done all you can :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thank ladies :hugs:

Jax, here is my needle today LOL
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AnnaLaura

LLbean said:


> Heading home.. 10 retrieved. Keep praying for their health now please :hugs:

Ten is great, isn't it? I will keep praying for their health. And I insist you do something fun and relaxing this week while you are waiting. :hugs:


----------



## SilverBirch

I've got everything crossed for you, LL! :)


----------



## Conina

Go eggies go eggies go!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay brilliant news! I'm rooting for those little eggies :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## LLbean

Thanks...your prayers are helping so please keep them up!!!

Got the call and we got 7 that fertilized...Lucky # 7!


----------



## LLbean

Double post..thanks BNB LOL


----------



## TessieTwo

Woohoo! Great news LL! :happydance: :hugs:

What's the name for having seven? Septomom? :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Thank ladies :hugs:
> 
> Jax, here is my needle today LOL

:shock::shock::shock: BANG......I'm gone....:haha:

Only got as far as the needle and keeled over, but have just seen 7, WOW, that's fab!!!!! :thumbup: What happens next?


----------



## LLbean

Now because we are doing forced PGD I may not get a report on them at all until Thursday or Friday. As she put it "we don't want to mess with them so we are just going to leave them in the oven and not be opening and closing that door, we want to leave them alone until we do the Biopsy"


----------



## Conina

So at the minute you have 7 buns in the oven??? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

LOL LITERALLY apparently hahaha


----------



## peacebaby

great news LL
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Garnet

7 healthy Eggs for you!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Mbababy

This is so exciting! I have everything crossed for you! :)


----------



## LLbean

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## keekeesaurus

LL that's brilliant news! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I just got a call from the Nurse(Nancy) and she told me that they will be doing PGD tomorrow and Friday ...Friday I should get a call from them to schedule a transfer time. I won't know the results until Saturday Morning...Oh please oh please be good ones!!!! 

Keep up the prayers please!


----------



## chattyB

Keeping everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## LNZLU

I have been following along for forever it seems. I am so excited for you!!:flower: prayers being sent daily!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Still praying for you LL! :hugs: Hoping for good news on saturday xxx


----------



## LLbean

Thank you so much everyone!

Stalk away!!! (my journal link is in my signature)


----------



## LLbean

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​ok...all 7 embryos are at 7 cells which is where they should be and all biopsied today
Nurse says we should have results tomorrow...oh please oh please let it be good news!
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;​


----------



## Lucky7s

Sending you positive vibes LL!! woo woo


----------



## LLbean

Lucky7s said:


> Sending you positive vibes LL!! woo woo

hey I think your name fits perfectly too!!! :winkwink:


----------



## froliky2011

LLBean - Sending as much baby dust as I can your way..along with prayers, positive thougths, and a miracle your way!!!!


----------



## LLbean

froliky2011 said:


> LLBean - Sending as much baby dust as I can your way..along with prayers, positive thougths, and a miracle your way!!!!

thank you so much..it is all very appreciated!


----------



## keekeesaurus

That's great news LL! :hugs: Also sending positive vibes and [-o&lt; loving the updates.


----------



## TessieTwo

Great news LL, wishing you lots and lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## peacebaby

special prayers for you today LL [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

looking forward to reading your update and the time for tomorrow. Roll on saturday!

:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks ladies... Still no call...very nervous!


----------



## peanutpup

LL you are in my prayers daily--healthy positive baby vibes--my heart tells me it is your time :hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Oh God I hope so...freaking out as I have not heard yet...sigh...


----------



## peanutpup

Understandable--you are doing amazingly well.....not long now with the awesome news! :hugs::hugs::flower: [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

:sad1: I hope so...starting to worry big time


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> :sad1: I hope so...starting to worry big time

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm even afraid of the phone now LOL

I know I'm nuts huh..

I tried calling but I get the answering machine that they have on during weekends or after hours where they say to call the answering service...and I know they close early on Friday...don't know what to think...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know its not easy but try to distract yourself somehow or you will go insane. We are all here as well to help!!!:flower::flower:


----------



## LLbean

thank you

yes I will head out the door once I take my antibiotics here... I need fresh air...having to wait around for the AT&T guy on this day was NOT the best idea


----------



## peanutpup

I forgot to add----stop thinking! :haha: Our minds can really mess us up and cause undo pain---it is never worth it--trust me been there got the clothing store LOL


----------



## LLbean

hehehe yes I know...I am actually calming down a bit now for some reason...


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> thank you
> 
> yes I will head out the door once I take my antibiotics here... I need fresh air...having to wait around for the AT&T guy on this day was NOT the best idea

Funny we have bell aliant coming to our house today as well to install fibre optic cable--yay!! See you already forgot about the phone didn't ya!--lol


----------



## LLbean

LOL yup


----------



## peanutpup

Good!!! Now go take meds on go for that walk :haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

The embryologist called with the report and here we go again...only ONE passed...sigh... Good grief I hope that ONE is truly a healthy one. 

Transfer is tomorrow at 10:30am


----------



## peanutpup

sorry only one :hugs: bet this one will be super baby! fx'd tomorrow will do extra [-o&lt;


----------



## LLbean

Thank you...yes please keep up the good vibes!!!


----------



## Sus09

Right, at 10:30 your time, which means 3:30 my time I will ge thinking of you send you lots of positiveness and[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; so that little embry is a super healthy and super sticky one :bodyb:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you Thank you Sus...lets all do that!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm in! :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks KeeKee!!!


----------



## Sus09

Yeah, the more the better! lots of positiveness:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Elisabeth, I am serious, I have even put a reminder on my phone! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## LLbean

aww love you ladies!


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

I'm in !

collective thoughts and prayer is a powerful thing too!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sus09

Yay Peacebaby, One more!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sus09

:thumbup:


----------



## Mbababy

Thinking of you, LL.....come on super baby!!! All it takes is one!! Sending :hugs::hugs::hugs: and TONS of :dust::dust::dust: your way!!!


----------



## TessieTwo

Thoughts are with you LL, my fingers are SO crossed! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

LLbean said:


> The embryologist called with the report and here we go again...only ONE passed...sigh... Good grief I hope that ONE is truly a healthy one.
> 
> Transfer is tomorrow at 10:30am

I'll be thinking of you!!!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Sus09

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Come on LLbeanie! You can do it!
:dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## LLbean

Ok they made me come in earlier so start the good vibes please :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Super positive vibes coming your way! xxx


----------



## skweek35

Crossing everything, Liz!!! 
Yes lets hope its a really good sign they called you in earlier today!! 
Eagerly awaiting news of how many they are able to implant!!!


----------



## Elski

Everything crossed x


----------



## peacebaby

prayers and positive sticky bean thoughts still coming your way:hugs::hugs:

can't believe you drove yourself there!

xxx


----------



## LLbean

Thanks everyone, the one is now in place and it's a boy.... Now let's visualize it healthy and sticky!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Manifesting sticky here for you! :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

aww wow congrats!!

may your little boy grow strong and healthy :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

here is the little guy...May he be strong and healthy and stick in there to become a forever baby!
 



Attached Files:







Embryo.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## skweek35

Visualising a healthy and happy 9 months for you!! 
2 weeks to testing?


----------



## LLbean

skweek35 said:


> Visualising a healthy and happy 9 months for you!!
> 2 weeks to testing?

10 days...I do bloods on the 31st...hope it is a BFP!


----------



## skweek35

OH yes - keep everything possible crossed that you get that BFP!!!


----------



## LLbean

I'm trying...don't think I have been so scared in my life LOL


----------



## skweek35

I can imagine!!! I think we would all be scared s*&$less in your situation. I think you are coping really well. Keep smiling and keep busy!


----------



## LLbean

you are too kind...well keep on the prayers!!!


----------



## Dawn2411

Good luck hun!


----------



## LLbean

Dawn thanks!


----------



## Conina

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; STICK BABY STICK!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Thank you Conina :hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

Continuing to send you TONS of STICKY :dust::dust::dust:!! Come on baby boy...snuggle in!! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Mbababy said:


> Continuing to send you TONS of STICKY :dust::dust::dust:!! Come on baby boy...snuggle in!! :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

LL, I'm sorry I've not been posting my prayers and good thoughts here but that doesn't mean to say I've not been thinking them for you and little bean, 'cos I have. Stick little bean, stick!!!! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

You are so sweet...Thanks Jax!!!!


----------



## LLbean

I really need you all to keep focusing on that baby for us. Starting to panic a bit. If I don't see a hint of a line tomorrow or Thursday it may be game over.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Buster1

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers LL.


----------



## skweek35

Praying you see a definite 2nd line there today!!! 
Tons of :dust: and FXed


----------



## LLbean

Thanks ladies...nothing yet. Posted on my journal if interested...maybe later or tomorrow? Oh God PLEASE let it be!


----------



## skweek35

FXed tomorrows FMU proves to be pos!!! 
:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## alison29

visualizing positive for you :thumbup:


----------

